# Water Temperature



## luvtofish (Dec 5, 2011)

Is gigging better when the water is warm or cold? Or is it good year round?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Warm for sure. Although for the past two years the amount of flounder I have seen has been below average.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Personally, I like the spring and the fall. Some of my best trips are usually in April and Nov-Dec.The dog days of summer allways slow things down. Fish go deep to escape the heat. You can still find them, but you have to hit areas close to deep water and they are spread out.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

When shorts and a tee shirt during the day and pants and sleeves are needed at night is the best time to go. Its hit or miss in between.


----------



## WeSellGigs (Oct 27, 2012)

September and October are going to be your best months to go gigging. I have found the cooler weather to produce better nights for me.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Ditto to all the above for cooler weather trips being better.


----------



## luvtofish (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for the information, much appreciated!!


----------

